# Giant Spider Victim



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

*Ok, this is my last new prop this year. *
*I promise!*


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome, looks great!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

I really like how you can still see the head and hands. Pretty sweet.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Help me!"

He looks very upset about his predicament.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The face looks just like my face when I see a spider, nice work


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice and creepy.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job. Must have taken hours to put up all that webbing I see.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> Great job. Must have taken hours to put up all that webbing I see.


Yeah, I have webbing going all around the outer perimeter of my yard haunt. It was a major pain but it looks cool enough.....and cheaper than making fencing. Problem is that we are having a pretty strong storm right now. Heavy rains with steady wind. Damn webbing is barely hanging on. I'm going to have to go out and fix it all when the rain passes.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I feel your pain. I have had rain and wind for the last three Halloweens. No damage but not able to put up all the props and no foggers. I hope fog juice has a good shelf life.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks great. A red spotlight on your victim would be top notch.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

ATLfun said:


> Looks great. A red spotlight on your victim would be top notch.


My thoughts exactly. I have a red light on him. I'll take a pic at night and post it later.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I generally use green or blue, but the red works great on this prop. The victim looks terrified and the spiders look even blacker and more sinister.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2015)

*Wow*

Wow that is creepy. I made some spider web wrapped bodies but mine are mild in compared to that!


----------

